# Asian Carp at Deer Creek Spillway



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Just to clear the air up a bit here. I was the one who reported the fish. I know the guy who found the fish and had sent it for identification. Once it was realized this is a sliver carp I made calls around to the division of wildlife and left a message for officer tedars to investigate further. The guy fishing saw the fish struggling on top of the surface and snagged the fish to see what it was. It was thought to be a giant shad that's why it was sent to me for identification. The fish was dying so they left the fish in the water along the bank. It's no one trying to be a troll or piss anyone off. The fact that this thing even looks like a carp needs to be investigated on further. Period. And hopefully the boys from the division of wildlife take every measure to get to the bottom of this. For the fisheries sake.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I can vouch for BBO. He's a fisheries guy.

Please leave this open, it's cause for concern.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

Just got to work and talked to a friend that was fishing below the dam with his cousin 3 days this weekend and they caught 1 asian carp and saw another one caught.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

It's not a surprise. There have been reports of them in the mouth of the Scioto for about a year. It's a short trip up to the Scioto's tribs. I figure another year or two and they are in the Darby and Big Walnut.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

No surprise is it ? Paddlefish show up there ? Ya would be naive to think silvers and bigheads weren't gonna show . Any tributary of the Ohio river most likely has Asians up to the first dam or major obstruction. 

Not saying its good , but it's inevitable ...and impossible to stop at this point


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

people talk of others catching them there. If I were to get one there I would take it up to Frosties on my way out either I would make the phone call to DNR or have them contact local officer and at least have some definite proof either way.


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

H


glasseyes said:


> people talk of others catching them there. If I were to get one there I would take it up to Frosties on my way out either I would make the phone call to DNR or have them contact local officer and at least have some definite proof either way.


E
Hey glasseye. Off topic but what's water lookin like down your way? Open water at Rocky?paint? Anything ? Thx in advance.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Carpn said:


> No surprise is it ? Paddlefish show up there ?


Paddle fish in the Scioto below Greenlawn would not surprise me, but your analogy is invalid because paddlefish are a native species which has been in decline until recently while Asian carp are an invasive species which is proliferating. Also, paddlefish are lazyass pool lovers who aren't going to swim against current as readily as these damn carp have shown the tendency to do.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Rocky and paint creek lakes were both covered Saturday afternoon, ice was thin but they were covered.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Paddle fish in the Scioto below Greenlawn would not surprise me, but your analogy is invalid because paddlefish are a native species which has been in decline until recently while Asian carp are an invasive species which is proliferating. Also, paddlefish are lazyass pool lovers who aren't going to swim against current as readily as these damn carp have shown the tendency to do.


Paddlefish are common in the Ohio river , and I know I've seen or heard of more than one encounter below deer creek . I've also seen a lot of paddlefish below the dams in the Ohio , as well as below the dams at Kentucky and Barkley lake in fast moving water mixed in right along Asian carp . 

If I'm wrong I'm sorry . I just made the comment based on my experiences . I've shot a lot of paddlefish while bowfishing right along with Asian carp . And bow fishing for paddlefish is legal in KY . They are a great eating fish . I didn't want anyone to think I was shooting paddlefish in Ohio .


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Paddlefish were released below deer creek spillway in the early 2000s gents


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Update: I went at lunch to find the fish and it's no where to be found. An older gentleman told me someone had already been down to pick it up this morning. I showed him a photo and said that it looked just like the fish he saw. Officer tedars has followed up with me today and has sent an email to the head fish guy at the division of wildlife headquarters. What's going to happen from here on out he didn't have an answer for me. He just knows that a positive id needs to be done first.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Carpn said:


> Paddlefish are common in the Ohio river , and I know I've seen or heard of more than one encounter below deer creek . I've also seen a lot of paddlefish below the dams in the Ohio , as well as below the dams at Kentucky and Barkley lake in fast moving water mixed in right along Asian carp .
> 
> If I'm wrong I'm sorry . I just made the comment based on my experiences . I've shot a lot of paddlefish while bowfishing right along with Asian carp . And bow fishing for paddlefish is legal in KY . They are a great eating fish . I didn't want anyone to think I was shooting paddlefish in Ohio .


I think I misunderstood what you were trying to say when I replied to your first post.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BBO Ohio said:


> Paddlefish were released below deer creeK spillway in the early 2000s gents


If (lol big if) i remember right,i remember thembeing caught prior to the 2000's at dc?
now,if(im not questioning anyone,cause i am not a carp expert,though i fish with a couple ;-) ) this fish is a big head carp. How long will it be before we see massive schools in the surroundin/ connecting waters? Will we see massive schools?
Do we know? Do they do good in just any environment ? how well will they handle are harsh winters?
i know its crazy seeing the videos of these things jumping and schooling up.
Lol would be fun to putt around with a 12 ga takeing out flying carp from the boat;-) ;-) !


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> If (lol big if) i remember right,i remember thembeing caught prior to the 2000's at dc?
> now,if(im not questioning anyone,cause i am not a carp expert,though i fish with a couple ;-) ) this fish is a big head carp. How long will it be before we see massive schools in the surroundin/ connecting waters? Will we see massive schools?
> Do we know? Do they do good in just any environment ? how well will they handle are harsh winters?
> i know its crazy seeing the videos of these things jumping and schooling up.
> Lol would be fun to putt around with a 12 ga takeing out flying carp from the boat;-) ;-) !


Paddlefish are native to the watershed so it's very possible they were caught before the stocking took place. The stockings were done as a way to improve there numbers. They wasn't done just at dc. 

Now the carp in question is no doubt the silver carp. It's not a big head. Officer tedars said that these fish do move in schools so if it confirmed from the ODW then there's a good chance there is more down there. Not only that the biggest and mature carp move in first ahead of the smaller fish. The jury is still out on how these fish can handle the winters. Obviously they do succeed to a point because of there presence in the Ohio as far up as rc Byrd lock and dam.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks bbo


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

My guess is the DNR, ( District 5 has some guys monitoring the Ohio Riv and its tribs for Asians- all varieties) may get to put in below the dam and do a quick electrofishing run in there, its relatively shallow and the electrofishing would certainly confirm if there are more of them, hard to believe just one adult there?? well aware of the DNA water samples being done and perhaps a water check there at some point between there and the mouth of the Scioto. Just my .02 here,as I am no expert..

next thing is what IF they are already there, then what??


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

One good way to tell silvers from bigheads is silvers have a keel on the bottom of their body behind the anal fin . Bigheads don't .


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

It's hard to say salmonid. My friends and I are well educated on the topic from our time at hocking but still can't give a great game plan on how to attack these guys. That's why the states are having such a hard time. These fish are so adaptive and such proficient reproducers that's it hard to get inside there habits. One of my buddies threw out the idea of an all out attack on these guys which would require the help of every fisherman around. Bounties every dime being put into the state directed toward the fight. Electrofishing netting snagging any means necessary. Basically be a war of the people vs Asian carp. And unfortunately the native species would get caught up in the cross fire.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Education is the first step in fighting these fish though. I've seen it time and time again were people identify a fish wrong. Like blue cats to channel cats. And it's nothing they did wrong. In order for the fight to gain any traction the everyday fisherman needs to know what to look for and what to do if they find one. And no disrespect to the ODW but we as fisherman should do our part help out our fellow fisherman with the education part.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Almost correct carpn, silver's have the keel extending through the isthmus while the keel on the big head ends before the pelvic fins. The photo of the fish in the post that was locked, which is the same fish being discussed here, is most likely a silver carp. Hard to see from the photo, but the throat looks keeled to me. While I don't entirely believe the reporting I do think it has been handled as it should have by bbo and hope the ODNR does their part. I also forwarded the report to one of my friends at the EPA to see if they can put a crew in below the dam to electrofish.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh well , ain't handled one in a few yrs Gimme partial credit .lol . Knew it was there somewhere . We started shooting them and bigheads about 2002 down below KY and Barkley and by 2004 had started seeing them in the Lawrenceburg area of the Ohio river . Its scary how many become concentrated below the dams as they push up river


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I gave you some credit carpn. Lol. These fish are detrimental to the ecosystem and even with my doubts I still want the appropriate resources to be delegated to the matter.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

True , don't want any misinformation . A place like deer creek is unfortunately the perfect place for a bait bucket transplant to happen. A cat fisher could easily go down there to cast net shad , and unknowingly transfer young silvers to another body of water unintentionally .


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

You should see both species below the dam at reelfoot ...already in the lake too..so sad......


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Now my question is how are these pest on hook and line? Just curious


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe our best defense against both Silver and Bighead Asian carp would be to actually protect the apex predators that are capable of eating them, such as the Blue and Flathead catfish. The state of Ohio really needs to take a look at making paylakes only able to stock farm raised catfish. Big cats eat Asian Carp......just a thought.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

BBO Ohio said:


> It's hard to say salmonid. My friends and I are well educated on the topic from our time at hocking but still can't give a great game plan on how to attack these guys. That's why the states are having such a hard time. These fish are so adaptive and such proficient reproducers that's it hard to get inside there habits. One of my buddies threw out the idea of an all out attack on these guys which would require the help of every fisherman around. Bounties every dime being put into the state directed toward the fight. Electrofishing netting snagging any means necessary. Basically be a war of the people vs Asian carp. And unfortunately the native species would get caught up in the cross fire.


Shame they are there now. We have been seeing them on the Ohio River for sometime now in Indiana, NKY, and the Cincinnati area. Larger schools each year. Had one jump in the boat while launching the boat on the Mississippi River once as well as in the lower GMR where it connects to the Ohio river. Not a fun situation. It was unfortunatley only a matter of time before they make their move up. They reproduce so quickly and are very tough fish. I agree that anything that can be done should be done to try and combat them but I wonder how effective they actually are? I go down to KY Lake every year to snag for them and paddlefish. People snag hundreds every day as well as the bowfisherman are killing hundreds if not thousands every day there. Yet the population seems un-dented. They did a big commercial fisherman tournament to net them. Over the two days a ridiculous amount of fish were caught. 



BBO Ohio said:


> Now my question is how are these pest on hook and line? Just curious


They are filter feeders so you have to snag them. Occasionally you will hook one in the mouth but it is not the fish trying to eat it, it just happens to be how you snagged it. They are an absolute blast to catch though. Very fast swimmers, strong, and don't tire easily. Here is one I caught a couple years ago down at Kentucky Lake (I am 5'11" to give to you an idea of the size of this one) I also kept a couple last year. They are actually pretty good eating. You have to trim out the 2 sets of "y" bones and then trim off the red meat but you are left with very nice white meat.





Fisherman 3234 said:


> I believe our best defense against both Silver and Bighead Asian carp would be to actually protect the apex predators that are capable of eating them, such as the Blue and Flathead catfish. The state of Ohio really needs to take a look at making paylakes only able to stock farm raised catfish. Big cats eat Asian Carp......just a thought.


I agree with this. The only predator able to really eat them are the trophy catfish which unfortunately are being decimated by commercial fisherman.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> If (lol big if) i remember right,i remember thembeing caught prior to the 2000's at dc?
> now,if(im not questioning anyone,cause i am not a carp expert,though i fish with a couple ;-) ) this fish is a big head carp. How long will it be before we see massive schools in the surroundin/ connecting waters? Will we see massive schools?
> Do we know? Do they do good in just any environment ? how well will they handle are harsh winters?
> i know its crazy seeing the videos of these things jumping and schooling up.
> Lol would be fun to putt around with a 12 ga takeing out flying carp from the boat;-) ;-) !


I am more like a catfish , I eat fish not wheetie balls ..


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Didn't kentucky start stocking gator gar in oxbows along the lower Ohio and their section of the Mississippi to see if they would be able to control the Asians ? 

Honestly. From what I've seen there's no stopping them.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe I saw a study from Illinois that showed almost 70 percent of blue cats sampled showed predation on Asian carp, even carp of considerable size. I will try to find the link for that... The real worry though would be if Asian carp get into Lake Erie...


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Found this today

Get the largest catfish bobber you can find (those ones that look like a stick of dynamite). Under your bobber thread your line through the holes of the smalled whiffle ball you can find and attatch a three way swivel beneath the ball (it needs to be big enough to not pass through the hole or use a large rubber bead). Buy a pack of snelled bait holder hooks (size 2 or 4) and attach one (via a loop knot) to each of the open rings of the three-way swivel.

Make a mixture of bread crumbs, oats (put through the blender), and a sweetened liquid of your choice. It should be firm enough to pack it to a ball but break up slowly. Mold this into and around the whiffle ball. Once this is complete lightly secure the snelled hooks into the ball of bait and cast out.

The fish will be attracted to the breaking up particles of food and start to bat the ball around, dont set the hook yet. There will be no question once the fish is hooked.


Roscoe


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I know the US fish and wildlife service was investigating the massive kill off of Asian carp (estimated at 500,000) below Barkley dam about a year or so ago. They said it was due to either a bacterial or viral outbreak.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> I know the US fish and wildlife service was investigating the massive kill off of Asian carp (estimated at 500,000) below Barkley dam about a year or so ago. They said it was due to either a bacterial or viral outbreak.


Grow more of that stuff!!!!....CPK ...cool out man


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> I know the US fish and wildlife service was investigating the massive kill off of Asian carp (estimated at 500,000) below Barkley dam about a year or so ago. They said it was due to either a bacterial or viral outbreak.


I was down there at the tail end of that kill. Big carp floating everywhere dead. It killed a lot of the really big ones too. When I was down last summer we didn't catch any bigger than 30-35 pounds while the previous years we caught some 40-60 pounders. I talked to a lot of the locals and the guys at the bait shop and they said they were trying to replicate it because it only really killed the Asian carp, but as of that time they were unable to replicate it.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

They are filter feeders so you have to snag them. Occasionally you will hook one in the mouth but it is not the fish trying to eat it, it just happens to be how you snagged it. They are an absolute blast to catch though. Very fast swimmers, strong, and don't tire easily. Here is one I caught a couple years ago down at Kentucky Lake (I am 5'11" to give to you an idea of the size of this one) I also kept a couple last year. They are actually pretty good eating. You have to trim out the 2 sets of "y" bones and then trim off the red meat but you are left with very nice white meat
It sure would be awesome if there was a demand somewhere great enough to support commercial harvesting.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Scary to read.... Fisherman makes a great point about catfish and their role in the fight against the carp. Maybe one day (considering the Asian carp problem continues to grow) the guys that sell wild catfish to paylakes will slip up and transport some Asian carp to a number of paylakes and after a while they'll have to close down??? In all seriousness though, good read.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I sense the lock coming in 3, 2....


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Really though can you imagine what a commercial electronic fishing outfit could do in a river system? Nothing will ever completely wipe them out, unless they do crack the code for that Asian killing virus they found. If ever i have the misfortune of catching one I will take it home and eat it! You can make it delicious with beer batter I just know it! Lol


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> I sense the lock coming in 3, 2....


No lock needs to be done. Just this dude needs to be banned from the site and then everyone is happy.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah,act the way you do and then try to take the "high road". Go to your profile and read all your replies to threads.You can't even help yourself.Its all you know to do.Unsubscribing to this too.I know you'll jab back but honestly,I don't care.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Yeah,act the way you do and then try to take the "high road". Go to your profile and read all your replies to threads.You can't even help yourself.Its all you know to do.Unsubscribing to this too.I know you'll jab back but honestly,I don't care.


Have a good night, man.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Came back to say SUPRISE! Just got a "message" from CPK.If you read this,I DONT CARE.Not even bothering reading more nonsense.Bye again.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Thought you were unsubscribing?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

AAAAND.... Another one.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Lol can't help yourself? Absolutely can not sleep unless you have the last post before this gets locked? Are you that much of a fool? Act your age.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Annnd ANOTHER.Reporting this.Hopefully the mods see where the problem lies and don't close the thread but rather fix the "problem".


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

CPK said:


> Lol can't help yourself? Absolutely can not sleep unless you have the last post before this gets locked? Are you that much of a fool? Act your age.


GROW UP


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

?? You are clearly running this thread up Cajun. You are the problem in this instance.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

You fellas gotta put the bottle away.


Roscoe


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I checked this thread to see if there were any important updates and all I see is two pot stirrers in a pissing match. This is a potentially serious situation and you two want to argue over who is more butt hurt over each other's comments.

How about you two just private message each other and decide what you want to do with each other instead of bringing the forum in on stuff no one else cares about?


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> I checked this tread to see if there were any important updates and all I see is two pot stirrers in a pissing match. This is a potentially serious situation and you two want to argue over who is more butt hurt over each other's comments.
> 
> How about you two just private message each other and decide what you want to do with each other instead of bringing the forum in on stuff no one else cares about?


Administrative authorities have already been notified. I brought it up for that purpose. This guy has been high jacking a lot of threads lately and needs to be address. If not the problem is just going to get worse.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Cabin fever has made for some nice friendly threads.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Really guys we could eat all these carp! BEER BATTER!!!


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

I do realize how bad this could get, not laughing about that.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

One of you hit the ignore button!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

polebender said:


> One of you hit the ignore button!


Maybe he's gone


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

This topic is important for all of Ohio's fisheries. Education on this subject is a must for any angler. I would still like to hear the Odnr's opinion on this matter, especially a Silver Asian Carp below Deer Creek...


----------

